

OpenBSD IPSEC backdoors: Why are open source developers selling out to FBI? - vsagarv

Theo's email says a lot without actually saying it out. Does any one have any additional details on this?
======
vsagarv
Here's the link for those who didn't read Theo's email:
[http://marc.info/?l=openbsd-tech&amp;m=129236621626462&#...</a>

------
badwetter
Most likely because they like the $ and consider it a feather in their cap to
work for a government agency? Maybe some misguided patriotism too.

This is eye-opening for sure!

